# Smoking Food (Meat)



## coxhaus (Jun 9, 2021)

I thought we could use a smoking meat thread or maybe other food. Here is me loading the smoker today. If everybody would post there smoking food here. Cooking or cooked.

I will try not to drink too much so I can take a picture of the finished product. The chicken wings will come off first. The ribs and chicken wings are done shown in the second picture. The pork butt will require another couple of hours. Ok the pork butt is done. It has a good smoke ring inside the meat. I will use it for tacos and stir-fry.


----------



## esoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Last thing off the WSM


----------



## stringer (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm your huckleberry. I have been smoking meat amateurly and professionally for a lot of years.

I bought this Oklahoma Joe Combi Offset/Grill recently. I love it.


----------



## Bear (Jun 9, 2021)

The weekends beef short ribs


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't know what you guys use for a meat fork but I like these big Henckels forks. I have bent several forks trying them out but these Henckels seem to stand up to the task and not bend. For really big briskets I use 2 Henckels meat forks. And my wife weaves these towels as she makes them herself.


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 9, 2021)

This is probably the 'rabble solution', but I just use my hands... If it's too hot to touch that means it needs to rest longer anyway...


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 9, 2021)

Yes, I like your idea but sometimes I need to take something off while the smoker is still running for something else. I tend to smoke in batches. 

Using your hands is a lot cheaper solution.


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 9, 2021)

Ooh for moving meat around in (and out of) pans I always use tongs. Guess I just never had anything so large I couldn't pick it up with tongs. Never liked the idea of prodding into the meat, and even when I had access to them meat forks never offered any added value to me.


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 9, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Ooh for moving meat around in (and out of) pans I always use tongs. Guess I just never had anything so large I couldn't pick it up with tongs. Never liked the idea of prodding into the meat, and even when I had access to them meat forks never offered any added value to me.



Yes, you cannot pick up a brisket with tongs.

My smoker may run for another couple of hours after the brisket is finished smoking. If I left it on the smoker until cool to the touch it would be dry. Even the small pork but I cooked above cannot be picked up with tongs and it weights a lot less than a brisket. I did use tongs for the chicken wings as the meat fork probably would not work and they were way too hot to take off by hand.


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 9, 2021)

Here is a picture from last week. I made finger food for my friends across the street. There were about 10 of us. I drank too much to get finished shots.


----------



## Pertti (Jun 10, 2021)

Looking good guys. I saw no electric smokers though and I've been thinking about getting one. Would you think something like this one with temp control would suffice? 







My only self experience with smoking is basically with a small stainless smoker box that creates some smoke inside a gas bbq while the food is there on the upper section if the grill. It adds some nice flavor, but its not very intense yet.


----------



## Dull_Apex (Jun 10, 2021)

Pertti said:


> Looking good guys. I saw no electric smokers though and I've been thinking about getting one. Would you think something like this one with temp control would suffice?
> 
> View attachment 130635
> 
> ...


How much of a convenience factor are you looking for? 

There are some that drop pellets etc at intervals as well as maintaining heat.


----------



## stringer (Jun 10, 2021)

I have used electric smokers for many years. They aren't as flexible or powerful as other options but they can work fine and are very convenient.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Jun 10, 2021)

@coxhaus @Jovidah

For moving brisket and pork butt off the smoker, I like to use knit cotton-poly gloves under nitrile.


----------



## RonB (Jun 10, 2021)

I agree that using nitrile gloves over top of cotton gloves like the ones linked below is the best way I have found to move large clods of meat.

https://smile.amazon.com/MIG4U-Protection-Lightweight-12pairs-Natural/dp/B08B6995X2/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=TPH0YLSDB0YV&dchild=1&keywords=cotton+gloves+bbq&qid=1623327750&sprefix=cotton+glove,aps,162&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUE5R0NRSDc5WElMMlImZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA3NDM5NjUxQVJBR0M5MzA5RTFQJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAzMTg2NzExTFpQNjlSUVZDU0Q3JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 10, 2021)

I love my kamado joes. I don’t use them enough.


----------



## Pertti (Jun 10, 2021)

Dull_Apex said:


> How much of a convenience factor are you looking for?
> 
> There are some that drop pellets etc at intervals as well as maintaining heat.





stringer said:


> I have used electric smokers for many years. They aren't as flexible or powerful as other options but they can work fine and are very convenient.



Thanks, 

Another option I've been considering was a "medium" sized smoker box that would fit inside inside my bbq and heat it with the gas there. But that seems basically the same as this electric in terms of what the food would taste like. 

My main concern has been if the food will taste as good from an electric compared to other options like the kamados. But there is smoke from wood so I guess its kind of the same from electric too?

I think the convenience will win for me..


----------



## Bear (Jun 10, 2021)

Love my eggs, very versatile , great for sub zero temps but nothing can beat the taste a well made, heavy walled offset smoker.


----------



## Pertti (Jun 10, 2021)

Bear said:


> Love my eggs, very versatile , great for sub zero temps but nothing can beat the taste a well made, heavy walled offset smoker.



Now I regret asking haha.. I should have bought my smoker last week.


----------



## RonB (Jun 10, 2021)

Here are a few different cooks over the last few months.


----------



## RevJoe (Jun 10, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I thought we could use a smoking meat thread or maybe other food. Here is me loading the smoker today. If everybody would post there smoking food here. Cooking or cooked.
> 
> I will try not to drink too much so I can take a picture of the finished product. The chicken wings will come off first. The ribs and chicken wings are done shown in the second picture. The pork butt will require another couple of hours. Ok the pork butt is done. It has a good smoke ring inside the meat. I will use it for tacos and stir-fry.
> 
> ...


What type of wood you use?


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 10, 2021)

RevJoe said:


> What type of wood you use?



I use oak. Post oak is the best but we have lots of different kinds of oak trees local to me. I like pecan for whole chicken as it gives a nice brown color. I would not use pecan on brisket as it is too much smoke for too long of time. I like mesquite wood for fajitas as it gives a spicy taste. It works on chicken for a Mexican dish. I like hickory for shorter cooking times. I have only had 1 hickory tree. It is not real common around here or I would use it more but it does have a different taste. Fruit wood works for ham for me. I get very little fruit wood either.

I get all my wood for free. I have lots of friends out in the country with lots of trees. I go around and cut down dead trees. My friends know in the end they will end up with tasty BBQ.


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 10, 2021)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> @coxhaus @Jovidah
> 
> For moving brisket and pork butt off the smoker, I like to use knit cotton-poly gloves under nitrile.



It sounds good. How much trouble is cleanup? The meat fork cleanup is real easy when I am done. I put a little squirt soap in my hand and rub the tines of the fork, all done. In fact, I have a squirt soap on my kitchen sink. Can you do the same thing with nitrile?


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Jun 10, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> It sounds good. How much trouble is cleanup? The meat fork cleanup is real easy when I am done. I put a little squirt soap in my hand and rub the tines of the fork, all done. In fact, I have a squirt soap on my kitchen sink.



Just take off the nitrile gloves and throw them away. The knit gloves stay clean 95% of the time.


----------



## RevJoe (Jun 10, 2021)

Yeah I recently found I Like oak.,, I like oak, cherry, hickory, pecan and some of the other fruits for various items. That ring made me think maybe a hint of cherry. 
I think my new primary is oak, then hickory or pecan.. I used mesquite but so infrequently a little goes a long ways, and my family here in NM see it as a Texas thing.


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 10, 2021)

I have never had cherry wood but it sounds like fun.

To get that smoke ring I use oak and build a fire the size to where I get blue smoke. If I build too big of a fire and try to close down the smoke is not the right color and I end up with a darker color. I don't think it taste as good either. And never cook with black smoke as it tastes bad. Your fire needs air for complete combustion but it is a balance between too hot with the right blue smoke. Fire size is key. If your blue smoke is too hot then build a smaller fire or use less wood.

PS
Every smoker is a little different. So, take your time and learn to use yours.


----------



## stringer (Jun 10, 2021)

RevJoe said:


> What type of wood you use?



I use lump charcoal to get the fire started start. Hickory mini logs cut into splits for temperature regulation. Apple and/or mesquite for flavor.


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 10, 2021)

I don't use charcoal as my wood is free. I have lots of big trees in my yard. Mainly oak and pecan trees. I pick up sticks and put them under my smoker for starting fires. I have pine trees also but I throw them away. I never use pine or pine straw as it tastes bad to me. The only case where I use charcoal is in the winter time when it is cold out and I want to smoke meat. If I did not have so many sticks in my yard, I probably would think about charcoal to start the fire.


----------



## Bodine (Jun 10, 2021)

Love my egg, 20 years old now and just like new.
I really like pecan wood for most of my smoking, have some apple, peach and mesquite on hand as well, lots of oak species here, but have not used them.


----------



## esoo (Jun 10, 2021)

With the WSM, it's charcoal + pecan chunks as a top choice for me. Apple is a solid second. Used a bag of mesquite chunks, but had to temper my use of it was it was way too strong for my general liking.


----------



## RDalman (Jun 10, 2021)

Some of the last months smokes. I use a electric borniak smoker.


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 10, 2021)

I use an electric water smoker which I really love. It has a built in thermometer and a temperature probe so it’s very easy to use. For the wood I use cherry from a tree in my yard. I usually use 1” thick branches cut into short rounds and only cut them off the tree when I’m ready to smoke. That way it’s green and wet and the flavor is much better in my experience.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 10, 2021)

Built me a "Mini WSM" out of a Weber Smokey Joe and a tamale pot. Works like a champ!


----------



## JAKsQandBrew (Jun 10, 2021)

Lots of good stuff here fellas, although I expected more knife shots in amongst the meats.

Really enjoy the versatility of my Primo XL (kamado), you can do a lot of different things really well. 

I have 2 top line insulated vertical cabinets for smoking. They are amazing. Mix about 70/30 charcoal to wood chunks. A full firebox will last 24+ hours. Wood like like to mix fruit and nut woods about equal. Cherry and peach are my favorite. If I'm doing oak I go just oak, maybe a few pecan scattered in there.

For the live fire, Santa maria grill I do a mix of red oak and almond. Great flavor and the almond get ridiculously hot.


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 11, 2021)

JAKsQandBrew said:


> Lots of good stuff here fellas, although I expected more knife shots in amongst the meats.
> 
> Really enjoy the versatility of my Primo XL (kamado), you can do a lot of different things really well.
> 
> ...



Nice brisket. Do you have any pictures of your smoker?


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 11, 2021)

Bear said:


> Love my eggs, very versatile , great for sub zero temps but nothing can beat the taste a well made, heavy walled offset smoker.



I don't smoke much in the winter as the offset smoker is a giant heat sink in the cold. Luckily in Texas we don't see much cold weather.


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 11, 2021)

One of our favorite things to smoke in my electric water smoker is pork tenderloin. I use fresh cherry wood for the smoke. Literally all I do is salt and pepper the tenderloin after washing it and patting it dry. An hour and a half at 220F and the flavor is really something special.


----------



## CoteRotie (Jun 11, 2021)

I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker. Like others said it's not super powerful or flexible, but super convenient. I use mostly apple wood, but you can get Jack Daniels oak barrel chips from used barrels which are absolutely amazing on ribs and brisket. If you haven't tried them I recommend them 100%.

Jack Daniels smoker chips


----------



## JAKsQandBrew (Jun 11, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Nice brisket. Do you have any pictures of your smoker?


I have a Humphrey's Pint reverse flow and a Lonestar Grills standard flow insulated vertical cabinet smokers. 
Here is a pic of the LSG. I love this pit. Amazing construction and engineering. Just runs forever with perfect temps and draft.
The Pint is a great smoker, I got it used before the LSG. Only kept it because it makes amazing ribs. I think it is the reverse flow, so the air is coming from the top that makes a difference.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 12, 2021)

Did a beef chuck roast. It wasn't the best piece of meat by any means but beef these days is hit or miss and damned expensive.

Smoked for about 3hrs at 225F until it reached 155F. Then pulled it and put it in a braising liquid of beef stock, red wine, apple cider vinegar, onion, garlic and ginger, wrapped up tight and continued to cook at 225F for about another 2.5hrs until 195F. Then pulled and wrapped for 45mins. Reduced the braising liquid slightly and served as a dipping jus.

Great flavor but roast was still a little dry. I think it was a combination of the meat itself and going a little too far before braising. Maybe if I'd pulled it around 135F it would've held more juice. Still good, but room for improvement.


----------



## Pertti (Jun 13, 2021)

I bought the smoker yesterday, I'm hooked now for sure! 

Made Norwegian salmon and have to say it was from another world entirely compared to what I got done in the gas bbq with a simple small box for wood.

Next up ribs and pork belly today! I have apple wood and and alder, thinking its apple this time, never tried that before knowingly at least.







.

There was preliminary negotiations about a bigger smoker with the "government" too. She needs a little warm up for that, but it'll happen one day most likely  

This Muurikka is a nice handy size though, and I would guess it'll work pretty well during winter also.


----------



## damiano (Jun 13, 2021)

Pertti said:


> I bought the smoker yesterday, I'm hooked now for sure!
> 
> Made Norwegian salmon and have to say it was from another world entirely compared to what I got done in the gas bbq with a simple small box for wood.
> 
> ...


You pulled the trigger! Very nice!


----------



## Pertti (Jun 13, 2021)

Wahnamhong said:


> You pulled the trigger! Very nice!


Yes, its putting work right now


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (Jun 13, 2021)

Pertti said:


> Yes, its putting work right now



A shot of your ribs n pork belly post Muurikka would be cool


----------



## Mikeltee (Jun 13, 2021)

Those meat claws work well for Brisket. I refuse to use a meat "fork". They should be outlawed. Why would one want to poke their meat and lose all that juice? I use the Big Green Egg claws.


----------



## Pertti (Jun 13, 2021)

DarKHarlequiN said:


> A shot of your ribs n pork belly post Muurikka would be cool


What I advertised as pork belly secretly had some rib in it too.. 

My 5 yo gave the fattiest piece a 4 thumbs up. This was a high score where he was lying on the floor with feet in the air too, but I could notice it wasnt the perfect score yet. Theres more to come  Next time I'll perhaps tone down the smokiness a bit and maybe take them out a bit earlier/less heat.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 13, 2021)

Pertti said:


> I bought the smoker yesterday, I'm hooked now for sure!
> 
> Made Norwegian salmon and have to say it was from another world entirely compared to what I got done in the gas bbq with a simple small box for wood.
> 
> ...



Congrats friend!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 19, 2021)

Smoked pork roast.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jun 20, 2021)

This thread inspired me to put my Green Egg into service for the year. That coupled with an amazing sale on brisket at my local meat emporium prompted me into action for an upcoming family dinner. With nine adult attendees at the dinner I decided to separate the point from the plate. First up was the point. Here’s a pic of the finished result.






I don’t have any more pics of this cook as my family fell upon the brisket like a pack of ravenous dogs. A week later (yesterday) I did up the plate. A couple more pics.
















I did a few things different on these cooks. Firstly, I used a dry brine approach. I salted the brisket, added my own brisket rub and let the brisket sit in the refrigerator for 48hrs in the case of the point and 96hrs in the case of the flat. The briskets then went into my Green Egg for a cook at 225F to a target internal temperature of 165F. I used Cowboy chunk charcoal and pecan wood lumps for smoke. From the Green Egg my briskets were wrapped in foil then went into my Anova Precision Oven in Sous Vide mode at 205F. I cooked both briskets to fork tender. In the first cook this was 195F, the second (the flat) was 205F. I used no steam on the first cook and 60% steam on the second cook just to see if it made a difference.

From my days with a Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker things have sure changed. This neat little device is a big part of the ease with which a successful cook can be achieved. No more “babysitting” the cook. Set the target temperatures and wander off … have a nap if you like. The remote indicator (Bluetooth) has a great range and tells you exactly what is going on with the cook. The Anova precision oven which I use for finishing has its own very accurate temperature probe which tells you exactly what’s going on and connects to an app on my iPhone which lets me monitor the end of the cook from my easy chair. The only risk to a great summer BBQ is that our Government will probably ban BBQ as a risk to some minuscule probability that BBQ spreads Covid-19. They have pretty much banned everything else.


----------



## RDalman (Jun 23, 2021)

Smoked small boarribs finished on the grill. Better get on finishing that hunting license so I can do these more often.


----------



## Michi (Jun 27, 2021)

Doing some cold-smoked salmon at the moment. Because the smoker was going anyway, I threw in a few bulbs of garlic and some mushrooms.


----------



## Pertti (Jul 4, 2021)

Lamb and chicken feat a new old stock K-Sab Canadian. Wonderful slicer and really pleased with the meats, starting to get the hang of this!


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 4, 2021)

July 4th Brisket. Loading the pit. I had to get up too early. Brisket came out of refrigerator at 6 am to warm up to room temp. It went on the pit about 7:30 am. It is a big brisket probably 15 inches across width wise probably around 2 feet long.
There will be drinking involved.

Sorry no pictures of the finished brisket. It fed 15 people and we still have a quarter left. I was going to take a picture of what was left but my wife bagged it too quickly. It was very good with a nice bark. OK, I got it out. Here is a picture of what was left out of the refrig.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 5, 2021)

I just happen to think of this. What do you guys use to carry your meat to and from the pit? My dad made me the cutting above for carrying meat many years ago. I had trouble using a sheet pan when the meat gets heavy. My other cutting boards are too thick and weight too much. I can put 40 pounds of meat on that thin cutting board. It also works for slicing but I don't use it for a cutting board.


----------



## esoo (Jul 5, 2021)

Sometime you gotta improvise. I was going to do a smoked pork shoulder yesterday. Saturday a health issue came up so I knew I wasn't going to be able to handle it. 

Solution? Threw the shoulder in the sous vide 9pm Saturday at 165F for 15 hours. Pulled it out, rubbed it and dropped it on the smoker for 4 hours. 

Tasty but not pretty





Pulled and mixed with sauce


----------



## Bodine (Jul 7, 2021)

Jalapeños and Mole peppers Picked between else’s rain bands, will smoke for at least four hours with pecan and Mesquite providing the smoke. Then they will hit the dehydrator to be turned into ancho powderView attachment 133789


----------



## Bodine (Jul 7, 2021)

I forgot this is a meat thread, so I added some chicken with a light rub on it, cauliflower and potatoes, peppers are still doing very well looking smoky


----------



## Pensfan (Jul 7, 2021)

Some great looking smoked meats! Here are a couple pics from earlier in the spring. We just moved so I haven't fired it up yet. This thread is inspiring me to get it going tomorrow


----------



## Pensfan (Jul 7, 2021)

Some brisket and jalapenos poppers stuffed chicken breast. I also smoke ham and beef bones for soups, stocks, etc


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jul 12, 2021)

First pork shoulder of the season …

Boneless, 12.4lbs, Cowboy Lump Charcoal, Pecan Chunks. 10hrs @ 225F to an internal temp of 185F. Fed 9 adults for dinner.The remainder is in the pics. 
















Love my Green Egg!


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 14, 2021)

My Granddaughter wanted ribs so I am smoking again. Here is the pit loaded. If you notice the smoke, it is a blue color not white, gray or black. This is the color you want your smoke. Any way this is what works for me. The ribs are finished.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 18, 2021)

I started on this too late today and I knew it. Too late meaning for dinner tonight. But when I saw this 5.8lb pork shoulder on sale today I just couldn't resist. 

I smoked this on my homemade Weber "mini-WSM" and it turned out great.






While in no way am I downplaying the benefits of a nice smoker, I will say you absolutely do NOT have to have one to make great food. Spritzed with apple-cider vinegar, chicken stock, and orange juice. Poured that mixture in when I wrapped it and then used it after shredding. Shredded by hand.






Ignore that stray red onion skin.  Turned out awesome! Not too dry and great flavor. Reckon we'll have tacos tomorrow and there will be lots of leftovers!


----------



## rocketman (Jul 18, 2021)

I find the comment about the color of the smoke very interesting, as I have made lots, I mean at least a couple of tons, of charcoal over the years for use in fireworks... The type of wood, and the charring process determines the efficacy of the charcoal in either speed of reactivity, or the visual effect. As the charring takes place, the color of the smoke changes . Some of this is outlined in a pyrotechnic book by Shimizu describing charcoal production in Japan , mainly made out of hemp stems. In any event, Shimizu says, and I found it to be true, the color of the smoke turns blue at the very end of the charring process, and is an indicator that the batch is done, ready for the charring to be smothered, and then the next day put into storage... That whole process would correspond to the smoke being blue in the pit, illustrating the complete charring of whatever wood is being used in the pit. I have made charcoal from pine, mesquite, toothache tree, (Zanthoxylum ) , willow, hackberry, oak, and in some cases semi rotten examples of the trees to see if the fungus increased the reactivity. Also small batches of other trees to see what results would be. I am not a world authority of charcoal, just an experienced amateur.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 19, 2021)

rocketman said:


> I find the comment about the color of the smoke very interesting, as I have made lots, I mean at least a couple of tons, of charcoal over the years for use in fireworks... The type of wood, and the charring process determines the efficacy of the charcoal in either speed of reactivity, or the visual effect. As the charring takes place, the color of the smoke changes . Some of this is outlined in a pyrotechnic book by Shimizu describing charcoal production in Japan , mainly made out of hemp stems. In any event, Shimizu says, and I found it to be true, the color of the smoke turns blue at the very end of the charring process, and is an indicator that the batch is done, ready for the charring to be smothered, and then the next day put into storage... That whole process would correspond to the smoke being blue in the pit, illustrating the complete charring of whatever wood is being used in the pit. I have made charcoal from pine, mesquite, toothache tree, (Zanthoxylum ) , willow, hackberry, oak, and in some cases semi rotten examples of the trees to see if the fungus increased the reactivity. Also small batches of other trees to see what results would be. I am not a world authority of charcoal, just an experienced amateur.



I think and I am no expert but you get blue smoke when you have enough oxygen for your fire. If you build a large fire and try to cut off the air so the fire does not run too hot to control the temperature then you will end up with a white to gray smoke and maybe even black. Black smoke is the worst and if your fire is making black smoke you need to take the lid off so the fire can get air. The best way for me to get blue smoke is to build a small fire in my smoker. This allows the fire to have complete combustion. I don't have too much experience with charcoal as I only use wood. I guess my wood does change to charcoal as it burns.
I know my fire has to burn for a while before I see blue smoke. Once I get blue smoke, I only add a small amount of wood at any one time for the rest of the smoking duration.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 19, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I think and I am no expert but you get blue smoke when you have enough oxygen for your fire. If you build a large fire and try to cut off the air so the fire does not run too hot to control the temperature then you will end up with a white to gray smoke and maybe even black. Black smoke is the worst and if your fire is making black smoke you need to take the lid off so the fire can get air. The best way for me to get blue smoke is to build a small fire in my smoker. This allows the fire to have complete combustion. I don't have too much experience with charcoal as I only use wood. I guess my wood does change to charcoal as it burns.
> I know my fire has to burn for a while before I see blue smoke. Once I get blue smoke, I only add a small amount of wood at any one time for the rest of the smoking duration.


I read into this a bit before going with electric fed smoker. For taste I think blue smoke might be a good indicator, but for health considerations (keeping pah-s down) actually smoke generation in the lower temp span is better 400-600 deg C. Bit of a heavy read but for the smoke generating tips you can scroll down a good bit: Critical Effects of Smoking Parameters on the Levels of Polycyclic Aromatic Hydrocarbons in Traditionally Smoked Fish and Meat Products in Finland


----------



## Bear (Jul 19, 2021)

For me white to dark gray smoke is heavy with particulates, it leaves a bitter taste, bad smoke, nice wispy blue smoke happens after the initial bad smoke.

Last nights chicken with apple wood


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 19, 2021)

RDalman said:


> I read into this a bit before going with electric fed smoker. For taste I think blue smoke might be a good indicator, but for health considerations (keeping pah-s down) actually smoke generation in the lower temp span is better 400-600 deg C. Bit of a heavy read but for the smoke generating tips you can scroll down a good bit: Critical Effects of Smoking Parameters on the Levels of Polycyclic Aromatic Hydrocarbons in Traditionally Smoked Fish and Meat Products in Finland



I am not real sure what to think. Maybe this report supports using a small fire in the smoker vs using a large fire choked down.

Does this imply they used only the worst samples? In the first couple of paragraphs under samples.
" Only so-called worst-case samples from the consumer perspective, which were most likely to contain PAH compounds, were chosen for chemical analysis. Therefore, liquid-smoked samples, for instance, were not included. During the sampling, detailed information on the production process was recorded. However, incompletely reported smoking parameters were omitted." What style of smoking were they testing? Did I miss it.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 19, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I am not real sure what to think. Maybe this report supports using a small fire in the smoker vs using a large fire choked down.
> 
> Does this imply they used only the worst samples? In the first couple of paragraphs under samples.
> " Only so-called worst-case samples from the consumer perspective, which were most likely to contain PAH compounds, were chosen for chemical analysis. Therefore, liquid-smoked samples, for instance, were not included. During the sampling, detailed information on the production process was recorded. However, incompletely reported smoking parameters were omitted." What style of smoking were they testing? Did I miss it.


Sorry I shouldn’t have put it as a reply to you as it maybe came off as critique when not intended to be. It was just a loose thought of this read on the topic of smoke color. Yes I think your small fire technique is good and it's the general considered good practice for offset smokers I think. I have just been thinking loosely about the temp of the smoke generation. My electric smoker makes light white smoke. It smells good, but different to blue smoke from a very hot fire like from when I make charcoal or fire the pizza-oven.


----------



## gregfisk (Jul 19, 2021)

All I can really add is to say that when I use cherry wood in my electric smoker it tastes much better if I cut the branches off of the tree right before I put it in the smoker. If I let the wood dry out before I use it the meat has a bitter taste or burnt taste to it. The smoke is dark gray when the wood is fresh and wet. And it burns much hotter if I have allowed it to dry out. Same goes for my cedar planked salmon which I cook in my bbq. I buy cedar fence boards as wet and heavy as I can find. I buy and use them the day I’m going to cook the salmon. That way the boards don’t burn up from underneath the salmon that’s laying on them before the salmon is done. If the cedar is too dry I get white ashes on my filets and white smoke that makes the salmon taste is bitter.


----------



## rocketman (Jul 19, 2021)

So if you are using wood, pre charcoal, as wood becomes charcoal after the volatiles are baked out, all of the thoughts about the color of the smoke are truly related to the oxygen supply, and whether the wood is charring or is burning without enough oxygen... I totally agree with coxhaus as to the cause of the color of the smoke, but wood and charcoal are different animals . If you use charcoal, and it is nicely charred, then there should be no smoke at all, or just blue smoke, as all of the volatiles are charred out.


----------



## stringer (Jul 20, 2021)

I have been using an offset smoker for the past several months after having using electric/gas/charcoal smokers for 15+ years in pro and amateur settings. It is quite a different beast to smoke meats with a real fire. I start with lump charcoal and use that to get whatever I will actually be smoking with going. So far I have got the best results with small fires made with splits of hickory mixed with chunks of apple wood. I prefer my wood to be very very dry. I have to stoke it a lot, but it is easier to maintain a nice tight small little fire. And that is best for maintaining temperatures and smoke conditions in the smoke chamber. I shoot for nice clear hazy heat coming out of the pipe with some wispy smoke mixed in. Heavy billowing smoke in an offset means you are burning too many volatiles and not enough oxygen. It also means you aren't getting a very good draft which will lead to very uneven smoking and cooking depending on where items are sitting in the smoke chamber.


----------



## Honerabi (Jul 21, 2021)

I evolved to a Horizon Smoker 20" Ranger. The sheet metal smokers take a lot of attention to maintain temperature. The Horizon is made of 1/4" steel which retains the heat. I use a few charcoal briquets, newspaper and kindling to get the dried madrone going. The madrone burns faster and hotter than white oak. Depending on what I'm cooking, I'll either use apple, alder, mesquite, or hickory for the smoke. I need the madrone or oak to regulate the temperature. Heard that you need to avoid prolonged white or black smoke. Hope to get out to the Central Valley to grab some uprooted almond. Anyone ever use persimmon?

A good website is: Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 7, 2021)

Poor chickens... Maybe if their wings would've evolved more they wouldn't have ended up here. Oh well.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Aug 23, 2021)

I picked up a couple of Thermoworks products that I’m using with my Green Egg and am very happy with. 

First up is their Smoke x 4 product. Here’s a pic. 






I have their earlier version which is very good also but this version supports multiple probes which is very handy for multi item smokes. This version also has a much greater range to the remote monitor … reportedly over a mile. 

The second item is a Thermoworks Billows. This item connects to the Smoke controller and provides more or less automatic control over smoke temperatures. Here’s a pic. 






I’ve found the billows very handy in controlling the cooking temperatures. It takes a bit of fussing to get the temperature set initially but once set the Billows seems to work very effectively. In comparison to my early all night smoking efforts with a Smokey Mountain Cooker the Egg and Thermoworks products makes smoking much easier. The Thermoworks prices are pretty reasonable too. $199 for the Smoke and $69 for the Billows.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Aug 23, 2021)

I have the Smoke x2 thermometer and it is easily the most accurate I've had. Well constructed, too. I just wish there was a way to have more control over whether the out-of-temp alarm sounds and which unit beeps.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Aug 23, 2021)

JASinIL2006 said:


> I have the Smoke x2 thermometer and it is easily the most accurate I've had. Well constructed, too. I just wish there was a way to have more control over whether the out-of-temp alarm sounds and which unit beeps.


 

I have turned the alarm off on my master unit. I only get alarms on the remote unit. You can also turn the alarm volume down.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Aug 24, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> I have turned the alarm off on my master unit. I only get alarms on the remote unit. You can also turn the alarm volume down.



I think I've been trying to turn off the alarm on the base unit using the the alarm on/off switch associated with each probe. All that does is turn off the alarm on the base unit for the current event; if you go out of the temp range again (e.g., when opening the door of the smoker), the alarm will sound again. I think I want to set the Mute switch on the base unit using the VOL button. Is that what you do?


----------



## esoo (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah, at least on the original Smoke, I mute the volume on the base unit and then it only makes an audible alarm on the remote.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Aug 24, 2021)

I have turned the volume down. It’s quite annoying to have the master unit with an alarm when I’m on the other side of the house having a short nap.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Aug 24, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> I have turned the volume down. It’s quite annoying to have the master unit with an alarm when I’m on the other side of the house having a short nap.



Exactly!


----------



## Brian Weekley (Aug 28, 2021)

Smoked some chicken legs on my Big Green Egg today. Yum!


----------



## cooktocut (Aug 29, 2021)

My most recent batch of jerky


----------



## cooktocut (Aug 29, 2021)

Friendly reminder to smoke your steaks!!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Michi (Aug 29, 2021)

cooktocut said:


> My most recent batch of jerky


Holy…! How much is that? about 8–10 pounds?


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 29, 2021)

Almost as much as the US, Australia is a nation you associate with barbecuing, right...?

Well guess what? Nobody has one, at least not a proper one. Everybody has these Weber things, which is basically just a gas oven on legs that's outside. Convenient perhaps, if you enjoy dodging the spiders and snakes as you cook, while the skin melts from your head because there isn't any ozone, but not really a barbecue. When I asked my wife about this, she told me that it was fine, because you see, the barbecue flavour doesn't actually come from the smoke or cooking method, it comes from _never cleaning the grill_.

The baffled locals always do a good job of looking impressed when they come round to ours and I show them how the Kamado works. But you can tell that beneath it they're just thinking: _'Crikey, that sounds like a heap of hard yakka. Stupid pom shoulda got himself a Weber.'_

---

Anyway here's a poorly exposed picture of some beef ribs. I tend to use offcuts of vine wood for the smoke, sometimes other stuff. Kinda depends what I've been working with recently.


----------



## Michi (Aug 29, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> When I asked my wife about this, she told me that it was fine, because you see, the barbecue flavour doesn't actually come from the smoke or cooking method, it comes from _never cleaning the grill_.


So very true… 

Australian BBQ "culture" consists basically of talking the cheapest sausages possible, preferably ones that are at least 30% filler and have a collagen casing, and then burning them just one step shy of the charcoal stage. You then put the sausage into a slice of untoasted white bread and add a lot of tomato sauce on them so you can't taste as much of the sausages. The fancy version of that is the same, with extra burnt onions. Just bloody brilliant, mate!


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 29, 2021)

Michi said:


> So very true…
> 
> Australian BBQ "culture" consists basically of talking the cheapest sausages possible, preferably ones that are at least 30% filler and have a collagen casing, and then burning them just one step shy of the charcoal stage. You then put the sausage into a slice of untoasted white bread and add a lot of tomato sauce on them so you can't taste as much of the sausages. The fancy version of that is the same, with extra burnt onions. Just bloody brilliant, mate!



Ah yes... my father-in-law is unable to drive past a Bunnings without treating the other passengers to a lengthy soliloquy on the unbounded glory of the sausage sizzle. He probably does it when no one else is in the car too.

TBH the UK is largely no better, it's just there people seem to revel in their reputation for being bad at barbecues. And the weather means you only get exposed to it a couple of times a year .


----------



## Michi (Aug 29, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Ah yes... my father-in-law is unable to drive past a Bunnings without treating the other passengers to a lengthy soliloquy on the unbounded glory of the sausage sizzle. He probably does it when no one else is in the car too.


It's bit like the sausage inna bun from CMOT Dibbler. Despite knowing full well what will happen, you just can't help yourself and buy one anyway 

If you have not yet met Mr CMOT Dibbler, you have not read Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels. In that case, run (don't walk) to the nearest bookshop and buy as many titles in that series as they have in stock. It is literature. In the best possible sense of the word. Quite likely the most brilliant satirical and social commentary writing in the history of—well—writing.


----------



## rstcso (Aug 29, 2021)

Michi said:


> If you have not yet met Mr CMOT Dibbler, you have not read Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels. In that case, run (don't walk) to the nearest bookshop and buy as many titles in that series as they have in stock. It is literature. In the best possible sense of the word. Quite likely the most brilliant satirical and social commentary writing in the history of—well—writing.


So true. Each book builds upon previous releases, so get the list of Discworld novels and start with the earliest, The Color of Magic. They can also be downloaded from Amazon. 

I just started re-reading the series and had it on my desk along with my new-to-me Isasmedjan honyaki.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Aug 29, 2021)

What’s up with this pic?






It’s taken in New Zealand. A while back I spent about half time in NZ. When making arrangements prior to arrival I was assured that there was a functioning BBQ on site. When I arrived …. NOT! It was pretty much only suitable for carbonizing sausages. A short time later and a WHOLE lot of searching this was what I added to make survival possible. I introduced the neighbourhood to real BBQ. Good times!


----------



## cooktocut (Aug 29, 2021)

Michi said:


> Holy…! How much is that? about 8–10 pounds?



14 lbs pretrim so it was about 13 lbs. I always do more than I should and still somehow manage to cram it all in lol


----------



## Bear (Aug 29, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> What’s up with this pic?
> 
> View attachment 139910
> 
> ...


All the bases covered, can't go wrong with that setup .


----------



## Bear (Aug 29, 2021)

I've been on a sausage kick lately


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 29, 2021)

I posted on the wrong thread. sorry. you can delete.


----------



## Bodine (Sep 24, 2021)

Ribs and peppers on for a slow smoke this morning


----------



## Brian Weekley (Sep 24, 2021)

Never tried peppers … I’m off today to pick up a brisket … probably the last of the season (sniff … sniff). I’ll add some peppers to the smoke and see how they turn out. I’m absolutely loving my new Thermapen Smoke+Bellows. It almost takes the adventure out of a smoke but it sure is slick. Feed it, fire it and let it blow!


----------



## Bodine (Sep 24, 2021)

I smoke the peppers then dehydrate and turn into powder for seasonings..


----------



## Brian Weekley (Sep 30, 2021)

I ran across this website today. There is some pretty good information on it even for those who have been smoking for years. A few nice recipes as well. Might be worth checking it out. 






Home


BEST SELLERS FROM OUR SHOP 12" Meat Slicing Knife - $89.95 Pit Master's Pick BBQ Rub - $16.95 Sweet BBQ Sauce - $14.95 18" Barbecue Tongs - $21.95 SHOP ALL LATEST ALL LATEST POSTS Barbecue




www.smokedbbqsource.com


----------



## Brian Weekley (Nov 2, 2021)

My Thanksgiving (Canadian) Turkey … on the Green Egg 









For my tastes a little over cooked but I was doing it up for a “traditional” crowd. This was the first time I had smoked a turkey. Three things I learned. First, spatchcocking the bird is the way to go. Cooks much faster. Second, I should have put an aluminum pan under the bird to catch the drippings for gravy. Third, I should have cooked the bird with the legs facing the hot side of the Egg with a bit of aluminum foil over the leg tips. The bird is wired up to my Thermapen Smoke. Great product … saves a lot of work and fussing about.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Nov 2, 2021)

I couldn’t resist the opportunity to smoke beef long ribs on my Green Egg. I cooked in smoke to 165F then wrapped and finished the cook at 205F internal, absolutely delicious but even on sale the ribs are getting so expensive that one thinks twice before buying them. I would say the cost of meat is up by 30% since January.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Nov 4, 2021)

I am fine tuning my own smoker build at the moment. It’s a vertical setup with an old wood burning stove as a firebox and a stainless steel potable water cabinet I “acquired” from work. Still plugging up holes and other tuning but I can hold 250-275 without any problems. It holds 8 full sheet pans with room to spare.


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 4, 2021)

I smoked a few pork butts on Halloween. I did not get a finished picture but they were good as they smoked 6 hours. It was dark and I was busy. I took 1 pork butt over to my neighbors for a small get together. Alcohol was involved.

I put new grates in my smoker as the old ones were getting old and saggy.

I am with you on the high price of meat. I probably would have done a brisket.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 4, 2021)

Cost of meat is on the rise, much of it shipping and environmentally affected.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Nov 4, 2021)

Hmmmm … it seems that governments have set their sights on reducing CH4 (methane) emissions. What produces the most methane? … dairy and beef cattle. Unless some way can be found to stop cows from farting I guess dairy and meat will soon be on the endangered list. I guess there is always a chance that faux cheese can be made from peas! Tofu is also very versatile but I don’t know how it works on the BBQ. I think we better enjoy cheese and meat while we can still get it.


----------



## riba (Nov 5, 2021)

DSM had a food additive (Bovaer) that reduces methane output with 30% for beef cattle.

Next to farting, it is also burping


----------



## Brian Weekley (Nov 5, 2021)

Of course the obvious next target after Sally the dairy cow is … that’s right … you and me! We have to control that CH4 at all costs. We could start by having a daily cup of Bovaer instead of coffee in the morning. Hmmmmmm … I was worried there for a moment.


----------



## riba (Nov 5, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> Of course the obvious next target after Sally the dairy cow is … that’s right … you and me! We have to control that CH4 at all costs. We could start by having a daily cup of Bovaer instead of coffee in the morning. Hmmmmmm … I was worried there for a moment.


Add pink seaweed to your sushi ;D


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 5, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> Hmmmm … it seems that governments have set their sights on reducing CH4 (methane) emissions. What produces the most methane? … dairy and beef cattle. Unless some way can be found to stop cows from farting I guess dairy and meat will soon be on the endangered list. I guess there is always a chance that faux cheese can be made from peas! Tofu is also very versatile but I don’t know how it works on the BBQ. I think we better enjoy cheese and meat while we can still get it.



Well there is that, I suppose. I was also referring to increased feed costs, extreme weather affecting grasslands/pastures, increased transportation costs, increased fragility and demand of the system of processors/slaughterhouses, increased costs of basic needs for meat businesses such as machinery, tools, bags, gloves, etc. Farming has always been a low profit enterprise and with everything going on in the world right now, the costs and practicalities of doing business are a greater strain than ever. If meat is cheap in the Western world, then it's almost certainly due to a big corporation 'subsidizing' the costs through its sheer scale and control/vertical ownership of vital industry systems.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Nov 5, 2021)

tgfencer said:


> Well there is that, I suppose. I was also referring to increased feed costs, extreme weather affecting grasslands/pastures, increased transportation costs, increased fragility and demand of the system of processors/slaughterhouses, increased costs of basic needs for meat businesses such as machinery, tools, bags, gloves, etc. Farming has always been a low profit enterprise and with everything going on in the world right now, the costs and practicalities of doing business are a greater strain than ever. If meat is cheap in the Western world, then it's almost certainly due to a big corporation 'subsidizing' the costs through its sheer scale and control/vertical ownership of vital industry systems.



Of course you’re right! My post was more to point out that on top of everything else farmers (dairy and cattle) are now going to have to put up with being a target of climate change. We sold the last of the family farm about 12 years ago and, honestly, I’m glad to be rid of it. You get tired of always being the low man on the totem pole!


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 5, 2021)

I think it mostly means great business for the companies who researched low-methane feed for cattle. It's the easy short-term way to make a significant gain there that doesn't require a lot of change. They're gonna be making a lot of money


----------



## Brian Weekley (Nov 5, 2021)

Has anybody asked the cows whether they even like low methane feed?

What a great business idea … invent something nobody wants or needs then convince governments to make it compulsory … and get rich! Just what we need … another six feet of counter space in grocery stores devoted to premium priced dairy from “low methane cows”. 

I think I’m getting a little cynical in my old age.


----------



## Michi (Nov 5, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> I think I’m getting a little cynical in my old age.


No kidding… 

But, yes, age makes one a lot more jaundiced.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 5, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> Has anybody asked the cows whether they even like low methane feed?
> 
> What a great business idea … invent something nobody wants or needs then convince governments to make it compulsory … and get rich! Just what we need … another six feet of counter space in grocery stores devoted to premium priced dairy from “low methane cows”.
> 
> I think I’m getting a little cynical in my old age.


I'm not sure they really appreciate the compressed soy pulp either though...


----------



## Brian Weekley (Nov 5, 2021)

Michi said:


> No kidding…
> 
> But, yes, age makes one a lot more jaundiced.



Is that why I’m turning yellow when I look in the mirror. I thought it was the new light bulbs … Sigh!


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 6, 2021)

Smoked ham. Connective tissue in the center could have been trimmed just a bit better before being tied, but tastes delicious.


----------



## coxhaus (Mar 19, 2022)

So, it was a warm day today. A nice one since it has been cold here in Texas. I smoked a half brisket and a rack of ribs while we started planting our garden. I am ready for warm weather. We ate the ribs for dinner. The brisket came off late so it is for another day. It was still a little cold for evening smoking but it worked. I started the brisket around 11:00 am. I had to have a sample and it tasted good.


----------



## Bodine (Jun 20, 2022)

First batch of peppers this year four 


hours on the smoker then 24 hours in a dehydrator


----------



## Bodine (Jun 24, 2022)

Smoking peppers be sure and wear some gloves edition


----------



## Bodine (Jun 26, 2022)

Sunday morning smoke 3,, 7pound pork shoulders


----------



## Bear (Jul 31, 2022)

The whole gang came over yesterday, 6 racks on a 18" grid


----------



## demosthenes (Sep 27, 2022)

This past weekend I competed in my first bbq competition. The only sad part was having to cut with strictly stainless knives because I didn't have the time to maintain a carbon slicer or butcher knife.


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 27, 2022)

Those ribs look great.


----------



## Honerabi (Sep 27, 2022)

Most of the slicers that I've seen are serrated SST. I have an F. Dick slicer that is 12" long (careful here) with the kullenschiffe blade. Was my go-to-blade for slicing abalone. That and a 12" DuoSharp Diamond bench stone worked well.


----------



## rocketman (Sep 27, 2022)

That food looks just great..
I bet you know about BBQ Summer Camp at Texas A&M.. 
Luckily, I drew a ticket for the event in June.. Took me 5 years to get a ticket as it is a lottery...
One of the best continuing ed courses I ever took.. People from all over the world were there.


----------



## Bear (Sep 27, 2022)

demosthenes said:


> This past weekend I competed in my first bbq competition. The only sad part was having to cut with strictly stainless knives because I didn't have the time to maintain a carbon slicer or butcher knife.
> 
> View attachment 200588
> 
> ...





coxhaus said:


> Those ribs look great.


To me that Brisket looks very tasty.


----------



## demosthenes (Sep 27, 2022)

Bear said:


> To me that Brisket looks very tasty.


Thank you! Partly a Northern California oddity, this is actually tri-tip, a cut from the bottom sirloin.

The knife I used here to slice up the tri-tip was a 12" scalloped Dexter-Russell, and worked pretty well!


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 28, 2022)

demosthenes said:


> Thank you! Partly a Northern California oddity, this is actually tri-tip, a cut from the bottom sirloin.
> 
> The knife I used here to slice up the tri-tip was a 12" scalloped Dexter-Russell, and worked pretty well!


Yea, that meat does not look like Texas brisket. It might be a nicer cut of meat than brisket looking at the meat grain.


----------



## e30Birdy (Sep 29, 2022)

Great looking BBQ. I also do not use my japanese knives for BBQ. I have a 12 inch slicer from Victorinox and 2 smaller knives from F.Dick (Breaking and Boning knives).


----------



## RonB (Sep 29, 2022)

My brother is in the hospital, (gonna be OK), so I cooked a chicken for my SIL so she wouldn't have to cook. I took the chicken and some sides to their house yesterday. I decided that I should also cook one for us as long as I had the grill fired up.


----------



## riba (Sep 29, 2022)

RonB said:


> My brother is in the hospital, (gonna be OK), so I cooked a chicken for my SIL so she wouldn't have to cook. I took the chicken and some sides to their house yesterday. I decided that I should also cook one for us as long as I had the grill fired up.View attachment 200980


The smell of roast chicken always brings a bit of comfort.


----------



## PappaG (Sep 29, 2022)

Good thread that I have missed along the way. I am diving deep into smoking this past year or so. I'm making a bunch of mistakes but enjoying the journey


----------



## Ant4d (Oct 18, 2022)

Bear said:


> The weekends beef short ribs


Omg that looks sooo good


----------

